# thread algae?



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

hi there,

I am having some algae issues in my tank. I am seeing very long thread like pieces of algae sticking to my plants. It seems very 'sticky' and when I yank on it, it tends to uproot the plant or tug on it. When I get it out of the tank its very thread like and is bright green. Almost looks like a moss.

can someone help me rid my tank of this stuff? what is it? is it caused by to much or to little of a certain mineral?

I dose PMDD daily 1.25ml. The no3 is between 5-10ppm, PO4 is around 2ppm. CO2 is in the 20s. Light is 3.9 wpg.

much thanks.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Your light is high, but I suspect your test kits are failing you. Increase your CO2. I'm thinking your Kh and/or ph tests are giving you a false CO2 level.


----------

